# MS Access Tabellenverknüpfung



## kramerskurt (23. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe ein Problem mit einer Access-Tabelle, deren Feldanzahl nicht mehr erweiterbar ist (max. 256). Läßt sich das Problem mit einer Verknüpfung lösen?

Welches Forum könnt Ihr für Access empfehlen?

Christoph


----------



## Arachnoo (23. Februar 2006)

Also ich würde auch gerne wissen wo mann Access forum finden kann. :/


----------



## Slizzzer (24. Februar 2006)

Was ist das denn für eine Tabelle? 
Kann es sein, dass Du noch keine Aufteilung vorgenommen hast? Um näheres dazu zu sagen, solltest du die Tabelle mal posten.


----------



## kramerskurt (28. Februar 2006)

Hallo Skizzer,

Die Tabelle enthält Tausende von Daten über etwa 300 Kunden. Die Daten werden in den 250 Feldern eines Formular dargestellt. Um mehr Felder anzeigen zu können möchte ich, das das Formular auf 2 Tabellen zugreift und ggf. ein Unterformular erstellen.

Chrsitoph


----------



## Slizzzer (28. Februar 2006)

Moin!

Am besten schickst Du mal die Tabelle. Evtl. kann man das optimieren. Mir scheint die Spaltenzahl einfach zu hoch.

Wenn die Spalten aussagekräftige Namen haben, kann man das mal prüfen. Einfach die leere Tabelle ohne Daten.


----------



## kramerskurt (28. Februar 2006)

In diesem Fenster läßt sich die Tabelle nicht hochladen. Wie ist Deine E-Mail Adresse?

Viele Grüße

Christoph


----------

